# Misers 850ltr build



## Simundo (12 Jan 2022)

Decided to convert my discus tank to a low maintainence natural planted. 

Most of the substrate is from the garden centre. Built up with 20 and 10mm shingle, moler clay and aquatic compost in bags where I want to plant, topped with Alpine grit and some feature stones. Alpine grit is quartz, intert and 5 quid a sack as apposed to the ridiculous rates some of the aquatic centres are charging for substrates. Thank is 5ft and 28" wide, so needed quite a lot. 

Are there any forums where people sell plants - just to continue in the budget conscious nature of the build!


----------



## arcturus (12 Jan 2022)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/forums/for-sale-swap-wanted.23/ and plenty on ebay. But if you are not buying from a reputed source, then <what seems cheap might turn out to be a waste of money>. You can also buy a handful of pots of _in vitro _plants. Each pot is not cheap, but you will get a lot of plants per pot. The cost per plant might not end up being much higher than buying them in forums. Looking forward to see how this monster tank will end up!


----------



## Simundo (12 Jan 2022)

Thanks arcturus. For some reason I do not have access to that sale/swop forum.


----------



## arcturus (12 Jan 2022)

Simundo said:


> Thanks arcturus. For some reason I do not have access to that sale/swop forum.


Ah! Yes, You need to have *25* messages posted on the forum before you can use the sales/swap section.


----------



## dw1305 (12 Jan 2022)

Hi all, 


Simundo said:


> For some reason I do not have access to that sale/swop forum.


Only accessible after 25 posts,

cheers Darrel


----------



## Simundo (12 Jan 2022)

Thanks Darrel.....(thats one more)


----------



## dw1305 (12 Jan 2022)

Hi all, 


Simundo said:


> Thanks Darrel.


Welcome to the forum, we have a <"few Discus threads"> you might be interested in commenting on. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Simundo (21 Jan 2022)

Up and running. 

The Sagittaria I bought from ebay. Nothing like the Tropica one, this one has broader leaves at the tips and doesn't look that happy, which is surprising as I've always found it's very tough and quickly gets going.


----------



## Hufsa (21 Jan 2022)

Simundo said:


> The Sagittaria I bought from ebay. Nothing like the Tropica one, this one has broader leaves at the tips and doesn't look that happy, which is surprising as I've always found it's very tough and quickly gets going.


That sounds like emersed grown leaves, which would also explain why they are looking unhappy  
The plant is draining nutrients from the old leaves that are not made for submersed living, and putting it out into new roots and new adapted leaves.

Tank looks lovely so far, im really liking the different sizes of gravel and pebbles you have, it looks very natural


----------



## Simundo (21 Jan 2022)

Hufsa said:


> That sounds like emersed grown leaves, which would also explain why they are looking unhappy
> The plant is draining nutrients from the old leaves that are not made for submersed living, and putting it out into new roots and new adapted leaves.
> 
> Tank looks lovely so far, im really liking the different sizes of gravel and pebbles you have, it looks very natural


Thanks for the Sag explanation. Pleased with the tank so far - not going to waterchange unless it shows signs that it needs it.


----------



## heliophyte (26 Jan 2022)

Looking nice! I recommend adding some floating plants as well, those will have access to CO2 from the air and can lock down a lot of nutrients that way, so algae don't get a chance.


----------



## Simundo (29 Jan 2022)

Starting to get some brown dusting - so waterchange this weekend. Some plants going really well like the Hygrophilia, some not so - Ludwiga. No crypt melt and they all look good and the moss is getting going.


----------

